# River Run, Dec 10th, any one interested or goin?



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I will be headed to river run saturday dec 10th, curious if any of my MIMB brothers will be out there that weekend, I will be running solo that weekend cause all my other friends are chicken ****'s. So if your gonna be there just let me know.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd love to go but don't think Christmas is gonna let us. Definitely will be going early next year sometime....the other half asked me if I wanted to go for my b-day in feb, she's itchin to go back too lol.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I have been wrenchin on the brute for the last two months since summer was over and I slowed down from work, Since I moved I had other things come up, now since its cooling off I have been more than ready to ride again. Went riding a few weeks back and thats when the fuel pump issue had risen (luckily on the last day of the ride headed back to camp) Ready to get her back on her feet and I'm praying to the mud gods that all my fuel pump research has payed off. I will know in a few days if it has when the new one arrives.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

are you just goin for the day or what...ill have to check my schedule to see whats goin on


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

blue beast said:


> are you just goin for the day or what...ill have to check my schedule to see whats goin on




Just riding for the day, better half
Is stayin home and it ain't no fun to drink alone


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

dang make it that sunday an i may bring a few extra pppl wit me my neighbor works on saturdays but loves river run an he has a brute his dad has a brute an a tyrx me an my dad will bring our brutes....ill talk to the neighbor


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 said:


> dang make it that sunday an i may bring a few extra pppl wit me my neighbor works on saturdays but loves river run an he has a brute his dad has a brute an a tyrx me an my dad will bring our brutes....ill talk to the neighbor




I wish I could do sunday, but I can't. I'm driving from dfw to the Sam Rayburn area on the 9th to fix the brute, go ride the 10th and then return my brute back at my house in east Texas that nite, clean it up sunday morning and drive back to dfw. Lots of driving just to play in the mud and drink a cold one


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

looked at the calendar..looks like im goin to arlington for a christmas get together, with the extended family...dangit


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

blue beast said:


> looked at the calendar..looks like im goin to arlington for a christmas get together, with the extended family...dangit


 
I'll wave to you as I pass you when im drivin down there from arlington


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Well sad to say but the trip has been canceled due to upcoming family events and the better half laying down the law saying I gotta goto the christmas party instead.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------

